# Völlig Buffed 23 - Forderung des Introgags!



## Walkampf (5. Januar 2009)

In der Episode 23 der Comicreihe "Völlig buffed" war von einem, nunja, doch recht speziellen (ja, ich denke so kann man es nennen) Introgag die Rede.
Das Setup der Statisten und die Auswahl der Kostüme schien auf jeden Fall interessant, was einem natürlich zu der Frage bringt:

_Was für ein Gag wäre das geworden?_

oder besser

_Was für ein Gag wird das?_

Ich fordere hiermit die Mitglieder des Buffedteam offiziell dazu auf diesen Gag zu realisieren!

Auch fordere ich die gesamte Buffed-Community auf, durch die Teilnahme der obigen Umfrage meine Forderung zu unterstützen!

P.S.
Natürlich bin ich kein Tierquäler, daher möchte ich Björn dennoch in aller Form darum bitten, persöhnlich die Kamera zu führen.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich zam so sehen will.... :>


----------



## Masterdark (5. Januar 2009)

Angsthase. Stells mir lustig vor


----------



## Maladin (5. Januar 2009)

Toll .. jetzt hast du die Idee mit Zam im Hularöckchen kaputt gemacht. Jetzt ist die Idee nicht neu und es wird wohl nie passieren. Das alles nur wegen dir Walkampf. 

Bereite dich schonmal auf einen wütenden Mobb mit Heugabeln und Fackeln vor. Super gespoilert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Walkampf (5. Januar 2009)

Genau genommen, habe ICH nichts gespoilert, ich habe lediglich dazu aufgefordert, den eigentlichen Spoiler, nämlich die Comic-Episode nicht einfach zur als kleinen Lacher unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen, sondern ich möchte erreichen, das die Idee, welche im Comic zur Sprache gebracht wird auch reell wird!

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Ich habe nicht gespoilert, ich helfe nur dabei, den Spoiler nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## Geesus saves (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch sehr stark für eine Umsetzung ^^


----------



## Donnerig (5. Januar 2009)

Oh oh das sieht nach eindeutigen tendenzen aus^^


----------



## Zerokx (5. Januar 2009)

umsetzten oder wir machen massenselbstmord! (ich als letzter)


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Wäre schon net schlecht is bestimmt lustich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (5. Januar 2009)

/vote 4 umsetzung des gags! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> /vote 4 umsetzung des gags!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da mussen wir mal ganz lieb sein dan machen die das bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Januar 2009)

Ein Typ in einem Kokosbikini und einer in einem Hühnerkostüm...

Ne danke, dann doch eher etwas Originelles.


----------



## Walkampf (5. Januar 2009)

Es geht doch hier nicht um "originell" oder um "langweilig", es geht schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass man die Hühnersuppe auslöffelt, die man sich einbrockt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

weils in dem comic drinne ist,  soll der gag realisiert werden?
dann will ich auch diese werbung:
http://www.buffed.de/features/1210/voellig-buffed?episode=13

^^

allerdings muss ich sagen, es hätte schonwas, sowas mal in ner buffed show zu sehen xD


----------



## Phobius (5. Januar 2009)

Folge 18 muss auch verfilmt werden!

Aber wär sicher mal amüsant die Jungs in so nem Dress zu sehen ... Und erst die Outtakes danach (also nicht die schweinerien *hüstel*)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich sag auch das ist nicht gespoilert. 

Sry Froglord aber Walkampf ist jetzt mein Lieblingsbuffie XD

Nein im Ernst bin voll dafür. Wenn die das bringen schneider ich im RL eine
Schattenpriesterrobe und stell das Vid/ die Pics hier rein. Den Stoff hab ich 
schon dafür... und das ist ein Versprechen!

Eine Sense vom Großvater ausleihen... ja, das wär toll! Aber erst ihr!

Ich blamier mich nicht für umsonst!

MfG, Schadoweye! Der fetteste Schattenpriester Destromaths!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Januar 2009)

Walkampf schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier nicht um "originell" oder um "langweilig", es geht schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass man die Hühnersuppe auslöffelt, die man sich einbrockt.



Is klar, aber ich bin dennoch dagegen.

Von mir aus kann Angela Merkel offiziell verkünden, dass sie für den Playboy posiert, sollte in zwei Jahren in Deutschland keine Vollbeschäftigung herrschen. Sehen will ich das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Mikaster (5. Januar 2009)

Ich will Bernd einfach im Hühnerkostüm sehen xD (Meine Stimme für den gag!)


----------



## Aralonus (5. Januar 2009)

@ Wahlkampf: Das isn Comic...die haben da nichts auszulöffeln....

Mir ist das eigentlich ganz schön Latte, ob die es nun endlich realisieren...
Hauptsache die Anfangsgags werden lustig etc....


----------



## Megamage (5. Januar 2009)

NEED!


----------



## Walkampf (13. Januar 2009)

Los Leute!!!

ich will mindestens die 100er Marke knacken!


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Januar 2009)

oha das arme Buffed.de Team ^^ aber da müssen die jetzt durch würd ich mal sagen..

vieleich sone indirekte Hotline Werbung? oder der Langersehnte Heiratsantrag seitens Zam an Anette?? (stell ich mal so in den Raum) da die beiden mich an Mulder und Scully erinnern (ja der vergleich hinkt, aber wie auch immer ist halt passend ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

